# Simplicity Broadmoor Mfg No 1692609 hydrostatic transmission



## Chuck W (7 mo ago)

It’s a great tractor with a working Koehler 15 hp engine, everything is in working order except, it will not move forward, backwards yes, forward no, what are possible solutions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chuck W (7 mo ago)

Chuck W said:


> It’s a great tractor with a working Koehler 15 hp engine, everything is in working order except, it will not move forward, backwards yes, forward no, what are possible solutions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Simplicity Broadmoor Mfg 1692609 hydrostatic transmission


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's not a tradition hydro drive like you would see in a John Deere. Those have a control rod that runs from the forward/reverse pedal to a lever on the transmission that selects forward, or reverse. Does it have a foot pedal to select forward/reverse, or is there a hand lever?


----------



## Chuck W (7 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> It's not a tradition hydro drive like you would see in a John Deere. Those have a control rod that runs from the forward/reverse pedal to a lever on the transmission that selects forward, or reverse. Does it have a foot pedal to select forward/reverse, or is there a hand lever?


The simplicity does have a dashboard lever for neutral, forward and backwards. Backwards is one speed, forward is a variable speed and the neutral stops movement. The lever has direct linkage to the transmission. It also has a break pedal, but it’s not a break to the wheels. Pressing the pedal takes tension off the drive belt from the engine to the transmission.


----------

